# Does FreeBSD support MT7601U Wireless Adapter?



## badbrain (Aug 3, 2019)

It's a usb dongle. I've the following output from `lsusb` on MX Linux: 
	
	



```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
```
It's the only barrier left for me to install FreeBSD on real hardware. Using VirtualBox for now.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2019)

blackdog said:


> 148f:7601


This is a RALink 2870 I am guessing.
I believe you need the run(4) driver
So add /boot/loader.conf settings.
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"

You also need settings for an IP:
/etc/rc.conf
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

Then reboot see what `ifconfig` shows.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> This is a RALink 2870 I am guessing.
> I believe you need the run(4) driver
> So add /boot/loader.conf settings.
> if_run_load="YES"
> ...


`ifconfig` show only the loop back interface `lo0`.
From dmesg I see FreeBSD identify my usb dongle as `ugen1.2: <MediaTek802.11 n WLAN1.0 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus1` both before and after applied your settings.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

It seemed I can't use this usb dongle with FreeBSD.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

I tried `pciconf -lv` and see a bunch of numbers. So I tried only `pciconf -l` it's less details than the previous command but also full of numbers. I don't understand what any of these numbers' meaning. OK. I gave up. I bought another usb dongle from TP Link, time to test


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

It's no hope. I tried both `run`, `rum` and `ral` with no success  The chip inside is obviously not Ralink but Mediatek and I found nothing about Mediatek on FreeBSD manpages


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

Those usb dongles are insane. Linux reports it as Ralink. FreeBSD reports it as Mediatek. And when I check it I see it is an LB-Link


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 5, 2019)

`sysctl net.wlan.devices`
This is where you need to check for your device.


blackdog said:


> Linux reports it as Ralink. FreeBSD reports it as Mediatek.


Mediatek bought RaLink. So they are one in the same. Old Name-New Name.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> `sysctl net.wlan.devices`
> This is where you need to check for your device.
> 
> Mediatek bought RaLink. So they are one in the same. Old Name-New Name.


I know this `sysctl` when reading the handbook. Guy, it show nothing, before and after adjust loader.conf and rc.conf, both still show nothing


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 5, 2019)

OK I looked at the source and can glean some light on your problem.
The spot for all usb devices is /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs
In the beginning of this file are the Vendor ID's.
148f = RALink
That is good now look up your PID 7601
7601 =  product OPTION GE40X        0x7601    Globetrotter HSUPA    <<<This is even a different vendor???
Scroll down the document and checkout the RALink section of PID's.

So what happens is no-name manufacturer simply makes up a PID and it actually belongs to another device.
PID are not repeatable. So system does not properly recognize the device.
I had the exact same experience with TemPER USB temp sticks. So knock offs use phoney PID's.
DON'T ASK ME WHY?!?!
It affects Linux as well.


----------

